# Solved: Weird keyboard ESC key issues



## osterac (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,
I recently have been having an issue with my escape key. It only works if I hold down shift or alt or control before pressing it. It won't work by itself. Is it time for a new keyboard? I tried plugging in a USB keyboard and that worked fine. I am using a KVM Switch, but things were working before for quite some time. Seems strange. Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## warlord (Oct 11, 2005)

see if you can try this keyboard on a different computer


----------



## osterac (Jul 6, 2008)

Tried it out, it did work. Turns out device manager had three entries for keyboards, uninstalled them all and rebooted a couple of times and I'm back on track. Thanks.


----------



## osterac (Jul 6, 2008)

Issue came back, pinned it down to my logitech g9 mouse. When plugged in, a hid keyboard shows up in device manager and escape key no longer functions. Unplug it and the escape key works. Uninstalled setpoint and reinstalled and escape works, for now.


----------



## osterac (Jul 6, 2008)

Problem has returned after going into and coming out of hybrid sleep. Any ideas?
Sorry for triple post.
Edit-
nevermind, problem wasn't the mouse. It was photoshop, escape key doesn't work whenever photoshop is open.
User-created fix for that bug here for vista, still looking for one for 7
Edit:
Got it. Catalyst control center was conflicting with PS and causing the problem. Ditched CCC and got ATI Tray Tools.


----------

